
The mysterious fairy circles of Namibia - acmegeek
https://www.bbc.com/reel/playlist/world-of-wonder
======
war1025
?

I click the link and it takes me to:

"Japan's mysterious 'Dragon Eye' lake"

------
sixhobbits
[https://www.bbc.com/reel/playlist/world-of-
wonder?vpid=p07lp...](https://www.bbc.com/reel/playlist/world-of-
wonder?vpid=p07lp75k) seems to be the intended link. also [Video]

------
edoceo
There is a video on Amazon Prime about these too, very neat!

